# want to hatch



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone. has anyone tried the THERM AIR INCUBATOR. Id like to try and hatch some chicks but dont want to spend to much if i can help it. I can get it for a reasonable price. I also know you get what you pay for. Thanks Rick


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I use the Hova bator and have great hatch rates. I ught mine off Craigslist. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ld-keywords=hovabator&sprefix=Hova+ba,aps,329


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

I got the little giant. And i love it and it was cheap enough i bought another to put my eggs in for lock down durning multiple batchs of egg


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

kitz said:


> Hi everyone. has anyone tried the THERM AIR INCUBATOR. Id like to try and hatch some chicks but dont want to spend to much if i can help it. I can get it for a reasonable price. I also know you get what you pay for. Thanks Rick


Rick, you are correct "you get what you pay for"!!!

I have used Brinsea Octagon 20's and 40's for over a decade and they are a little more expensive but have the most accurate temperature controls in the industry. Worth every penny and sometimes you can find them used on Ebay or Craigslist, too!!!


----------

